#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Νόμιμος κληρονόμος και ιδιοκτησία

## asak

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικές συγγενείς ερωτήσεις νομικής φύσεως μήπως γνωρίζει  κάποιος.

*1*.Ποιος είναι ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης ακινήτου και με τι ποσοστά σε 7μελή οικογένεια (5 ενήλικα τέκνα) μετά το θάνατο του συζύγου (νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης με συμβόλαιο κτήσης).

*2*. Αν υπήρχε διαθήκη όπου το παραπάνω ακίνητο το κληρονομούσαν τα 5 τέκνα, τα οποία δεν έχουν κάνει αποδοχή κληρονομιάς μετά από το θάνατο, ή αρνηθούν να το κάνουν, ποιος είναι ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης και με τι ποσοστά. Επίσης μέχρι την όποια αποδοχή κληρονομιάς (έστω και εκπρόθεσμη)  υποχρεούται κανείς να δηλώνει το ακίνητο ή όχι;

*3*.Μπορεί στο διάστημα μετά θανάτου και μη αποδοχή κληρονομιάς να ρυθμιστεί αυθαιρεσία στο ακίνητο με 4178 ή πρέπει να έχει τακτοποιηθεί πρώτα το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς και μετά.

*4*. Η περιγραφή οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών σε διαθήκη συνιστά σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας;

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει διαθήκη η περιουσία μοιράζεται σε *σύζυγο* και *τέκνα*.
Μπορεί βέβαια ένας ή περισσότεροι να κάνουν δήλωση αποποίησης της κληρονομιάς και το μερίδιο που τους αντιστοιχεί να μοιραστεί σ' αυτούς που θα αποδεχθούν την κληρονομιά.

*2.* Αν όλοι οι κληρονόμοι αποποιηθούν την κληρονομιά, τότε υποθέτω ότι το ακίνητο περνά στην ιδιοκτησία του δημοσίου. 
Όποιος αποποιείται κληρονομιά, προφανώς και δεν αποκτά δικαίωμα σ' αυτή και ούτε δηλώνει στην εφορία την απόκτηση περιουσιακών στοιχείων.

*3.* Οι βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4178/13 αφορούν δικαιοπραξίες *εν ζωή*. Άρα οι κληρονόμοι αποκτούν τα ακίνητα με όλα τα "κουσούρια" τους (αυθαιρεσίες), τακτοποιημένα ή μη.
Ένας κληρονόμος που αποποιείται την κληρονομιά δεν έχει δικαιώματα επί του ακινήτου και προφανώς δεν μπορεί να υποβάλλει αίτηση τακτοποίησης του ακινήτου που... δεν έχει.

*4.* Δεν το γνωρίζω, δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ αυτό.

----------

asak

----------


## vagelis_lam

> 1.Ποιος είναι ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης ακινήτου και με τι ποσοστά σε 7μελή οικογένεια (5 ενήλικα τέκνα) μετά το θάνατο του συζύγου (νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης με συμβόλαιο κτήσης).


αν υπάρχει σύζυγος εν ζωή κληρονομεί εξ'αδιαθέτου το 1/4 του ακινήτου και το υπόλοιπο 3/4 κληρονομούν όλα τα παιδιά (δηλαδή 5/20 έκαστο), ειδάλλως (δηλαδή εάν δεν υπάρχει σύζυγος εν ζωή) κληρονομού το 100% τα παιδιά κατ' ισομοιρία (1/5 έκαστο)




> 2. Αν υπήρχε διαθήκη όπου το παραπάνω ακίνητο το κληρονομούσαν τα 5 τέκνα, τα οποία δεν έχουν κάνει αποδοχή κληρονομιάς μετά από το θάνατο, ή αρνηθούν να το κάνουν, ποιος είναι ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης και με τι ποσοστά. Επίσης μέχρι την όποια αποδοχή κληρονομιάς (έστω και εκπρόθεσμη) υποχρεούται κανείς να δηλώνει το ακίνητο ή όχι;


Καταρχήν για να μην αποδεχθούν την κληρονομιά οι κληρονόμοι, όφειλαν να το είχαν πράξει εντός 4μήνου από τη δημοσίευση της διαθήκης. Αν δεν το έκαναν, τότε θεωρούνται και είναι κληρονόμοι στο ποσοστό που ορίζει η διαθήκη ή στο εξ' αδιαιρέτου κατά ισομοιρία αν δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτή. Προσοχή στην περίπτωση αυτή, δύναται η εν ζωή σύζυγος να προσβάλει τη διαθήκη λόγω μη πρόβλεψης νόμιμης μοίρας. Φυσικά και υποχρεούνται να δηλώνουν οι κληρονόμοι ότι τους αναλογεί, ανεξάρτητα εάν έχουν προβεί σε δήλωση αποδοχής κληρονομιάς ή όχι.




> 3.Μπορεί στο διάστημα μετά θανάτου και μη αποδοχή κληρονομιάς να ρυθμιστεί αυθαιρεσία στο ακίνητο με 4178 ή πρέπει να έχει τακτοποιηθεί πρώτα το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς και μετά.


Φυσικά και μπορούν (όπως είπα πριν, θεωρούνται και είναι κληρονόμοι άρα και κύριοι εν ζωή του ακινήτου)...απλά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει συναίνεση μεταξύ τους ή σε κάθε περίπτωση (εάν η αυθαιρεσία δεν αφορά σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο) ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 50%. Δες άρθρο 11, παρ.1 του ν.4178/13




> 4. Η περιγραφή οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών σε διαθήκη συνιστά σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας;


Σε καμία περίπτωση. Εκτός του οτι μπορεί να προκύπτουν διαφορετικές αξίες για κάθε κληρονόμο άρα και επικινδυνότητα προσβολής της διαθήκης από άλλον κληρονόμο για το λόγο αυτό, η σύσταση οριζοντίων γίνεται πάντα από τον εν ζωή ιδιοκτήτη.

....ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------

asak, Xάρης

----------


## asak

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Λίγα σχόλια για τα παραπάνω.

*1.* Το τσέκαρα και εγώ και έτσι είναι. Νόμιμοι κληρονόμοι : σύζυγος *25%* - τέκνα *75%* εξ αδιαιρέτου.

*2*. Αν όπως είπες την μη αποδοχή δεν την έκαναν εντός 4μήνου, τότε θεωρούνται σιωπηρά αυτοί κληρονόμοι ή υπάρχει κάποιο περαιτέρω διάστημα ή παράταση που μπορούν να το πράξουν; Και αν τελικά δε γίνεται η μη αποδοχή μετά, μπορούν την αποδοχή να την μεταβιβάσουν εξ' ολοκλήρου στη μητέρα τους; *Απαιτείται στη παραπάνω ενέργεια βεβαίωση αυθαιρέτου του Ν4178 για το ακίνητο?

3*. Με ποιο δημόσιο έγγραφο θεωρούνται  οι κληρονόμοι που περιγράφονται στη διαθήκη ότι είναι οι κύριοι εν ζωή του ακινήτου προκειμένου να τεκμηριώσω την κυριότητα επ' αυτού. Η διαθήκη δεν είναι δημόσιο έγγραφο. Ή πατώ σε κάποια νομοθεσία σε συνδυασμό με την Διαθήκη.

*4*. ΚατΚΌ εξαίρεση, σύσταση οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας γίνεται και με διαθήκη. Η  νομολογία στην Ελλάδα έχει κρίνει ότι κατά το Ν.Δ. 1024/1971 για την κάθετη συνιδιοκτησία και το Ν.3741/1929 για την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, συνιστάται χωριστή ιδιοκτησία και με *διάταξη τελευταίας βούλησης, ήτοι με διαθήκη* του κληρονομούμενου. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση, εκείνος που έχει το 100% της κυριότητος π.χ. ενός οικοπέδου με κτίριο τριών  διαμερισμάτων, μπορεί στην διαθήκη του να ορίσει ότι επιθυμεί το ένα διαμέρισμα να περιέλθει στον υιό 
του Α, το δεύτερο διαμέρισμα να περιέλθει στην κόρη του Β και το τρίτο διαμερίσμα να περιέλθει στην εγγονή του Γ. 
Όταν γίνει η αποδοχή κληρονομίας, ο συμβολαιογράφος θα ολοκληρώσει με τις αναγκαίες λεπτομέρειες την «ατελή» σύσταση οριζοντίου που είχε δημιουργήσει ο διαθέτης με την διαθήκη του. (Άρειος Πάγος, απόφαση υπ΄αριθ. 2001, έτους 2009).
Αν υπάρχουν πολλοί κληρονόμοι συμπληρώνω εγώ, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τη σύσταση λόγω μη πρόβλεψης νόμιμης μοίρας όπως ανέφερες και εσύ vagelis_lam.

*Η αφορμή για τις ανωτέρω ερωτήσεις είναι προκειμένου στο ακίνητο που περιγράφεται στην κληρονομιά και με σύσταση ορ. ιδιοκτησίας επ' αυτού αλλά και κάθετης (δε νομίζω ότι στέκει επειδή πρόκειται για αγροτεμάχιο) να ρυθμιστεί αυθαιρεσία αλλαγή χρήσης (βιοτεχνία σε κατοικία) από τη σύζυγο (η οποία τυγχάνει  ευνοικής ρύθμισης λόγω πολυτεκνίας ), δεν αναφέρεται όμως ως κληρονόμος στη Διαθήκη, και όχι από τα 5 τέκνα, τα οποία ναι μεν ,περιγράφονται στη Διαθήκη αλλά δεν τυγχάνουν ευνοϊκής ρύθμισης προστίμου.
Έχετε κάποια γνώμη για το ανωτέρω. Να αναφέρω ότι η οικογένεια συναινεί μεταξύ τους σε οτιδήποτε.*

----------


## vagelis_lam

> Αν όπως είπες την μη αποδοχή δεν την έκαναν εντός 4μήνου, τότε θεωρούνται σιωπηρά αυτοί κληρονόμοι ή υπάρχει κάποιο περαιτέρω διάστημα ή παράταση που μπορούν να το πράξουν; Και αν τελικά δε γίνεται η μη αποδοχή μετά, μπορούν την αποδοχή να την μεταβιβάσουν εξ' ολοκλήρου στη μητέρα τους; *Απαιτείται στη παραπάνω ενέργεια βεβαίωση αυθαιρέτου του Ν4178 για το ακίνητο?*


κατόπιν παρέλευσης 4μήνου θεωρούνται και είναι κληρονόμοι...αμετάκλητα...με την αποδοχή κληρονομιάς από αυτούς, φυσικά και μπορούν να μεταβιβάσουν ποσοστά όπου το επιθυμούν (πάντα με συμβόλαιο άρα και με βεβαίωση ν.4178/2013 αφού πρώτα δηλωθούν όποιες αυθαιρεσίες)




> 3. Με ποιο δημόσιο έγγραφο θεωρούνται οι κληρονόμοι που περιγράφονται στη διαθήκη ότι είναι οι κύριοι εν ζωή του ακινήτου προκειμένου να τεκμηριώσω την κυριότητα επ' αυτού. Η διαθήκη δεν είναι δημόσιο έγγραφο. Ή πατώ σε κάποια νομοθεσία σε συνδυασμό με την Διαθήκη.


Πιστοποιητικό περί ''μη δήλωσης αποδοχης κληρονομιάς'' από υποθηκοφυλακείο σε συνδυασμό με πιστοποιητικό οικογεν. κατάστασης απ' όπου θα προκύπτει η συγγενική τάξη (σύζυγος-τέκνα)




> 4. ΚατΚΌ εξαίρεση, σύσταση οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας γίνεται και με διαθήκη. Η νομολογία στην Ελλάδα έχει κρίνει ότι κατά το Ν.Δ. 1024/1971 για την κάθετη συνιδιοκτησία και το Ν.3741/1929 για την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, συνιστάται χωριστή ιδιοκτησία και με διάταξη τελευταίας βούλησης, ήτοι με διαθήκη του κληρονομούμενου. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση, εκείνος που έχει το 100% της κυριότητος π.χ. ενός οικοπέδου με κτίριο τριών διαμερισμάτων, μπορεί στην διαθήκη του να ορίσει ότι επιθυμεί το ένα διαμέρισμα να περιέλθει στον υιό 
> του Α, το δεύτερο διαμέρισμα να περιέλθει στην κόρη του Β και το τρίτο διαμερίσμα να περιέλθει στην εγγονή του Γ. 
> Όταν γίνει η αποδοχή κληρονομίας, ο συμβολαιογράφος θα ολοκληρώσει με τις αναγκαίες λεπτομέρειες την «ατελή» σύσταση οριζοντίου που είχε δημιουργήσει ο διαθέτης με την διαθήκη του. (Άρειος Πάγος, απόφαση υπ΄αριθ. 2001, έτους 2009).
> Αν υπάρχουν πολλοί κληρονόμοι συμπληρώνω εγώ, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τη σύσταση λόγω μη πρόβλεψης νόμιμης μοίρας όπως ανέφερες και εσύ vagelis_lam.


αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι η τελευταία βούληση του κληρονομούμενου και φυσικά γίνεται αποδεκτή. Προσοχή όμως : Θα πρέπει να γίνεται πλήρη περιγραφή των ''οριζόντιων '' ιδιοκτησιών καθώς και για τα επιμέρους τυχόν προσαρτήματα-παραρτήματα και κοινόχρηστα πράγματα του ακινήτου. Στην περίπτωση ''ζαβών'' κληρονόμων, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, ....γαία πυρί μιχθήτω ;-)*





			
				Η αφορμή για τις ανωτέρω ερωτήσεις είναι προκειμένου στο ακίνητο που περιγράφεται στην κληρονομιά και με σύσταση ορ. ιδιοκτησίας επ' αυτού αλλά και κάθετης (δε νομίζω ότι στέκει επειδή πρόκειται για αγροτεμάχιο) να ρυθμιστεί αυθαιρεσία αλλαγή χρήσης (βιοτεχνία σε κατοικία) από τη σύζυγο (η οποία τυγχάνει ευνοικής ρύθμισης λόγω πολυτεκνίας ), δεν αναφέρεται όμως ως κληρονόμος στη Διαθήκη, και όχι από τα 5 τέκνα, τα οποία ναι μεν ,περιγράφονται στη Διαθήκη αλλά δεν τυγχάνουν ευνοϊκής ρύθμισης προστίμου.
Έχετε κάποια γνώμη για το ανωτέρω. Να αναφέρω ότι η οικογένεια συναινεί μεταξύ τους σε οτιδήποτε.
			
		

*...πολύπλοκο ακούγεται αλλά εφικτό.....διαχώρισε πρωταρχικά τη διαθήκη με το ν.4178/2013 και δες εάν όλες  οι αυθαιρεσίες δύνανται να ενταχθούν στο νόμο (επιτρ.χρήσεις, κ.α). Εάν αυτό ισχύει, τα πράγματα (με απαραίτητη προυπόθεση όμως τη συναίνεση όλων) είναι πιο απλά. Θα πρότεινα τη δυνατότητα της αίτησης στο όνομα της μητέρας (ως εκ του νόμου εξ' αδιαθέτου κληρονόμος με ποσοστό 1/4) με την πλήρη  συναίνεση των τέκνων. Πληρώνει η μητέρα το πρόστιμο κ.λ.π και μετά να προβεί σε δημοσίευση και αποδοχή κληρονομιάς μαζί με τα τέκνα, σε ακίνητο ήδη ''τακτοποιημένο''. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν ξέρει κανείς για τη διαθήκη μέχρις να τακτοποιηθεί το ακίνητο. Μετά εμφανίζεται η διαθήκη και ...la voila !!!
Επαναλαμβάνω πως αυτό προυποθέτει πλήρη συναίνεση όλων και ιδιαίτερα ως προς το σκέλος της πλήρους γνώσης και δήλωσης εκάστου εξ' αδιαθέτου κληρονόμου (σύζυγος και τέκνα) πως δεν υπάρχει διαθήκη. Συζητησέ το με δικηγόρο και συμβολαιογράφο πριν. Εάν δεν είναι εφικτή η τακτοποίηση του ακινήτου, η αποδοχή κληρονομιάς είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## asak

Καλό στη σκέψη, αλλά στη πράξη μου μου δημιουργούνται απορίες: (η ένταξη στο Ν.4178 είναι Ο.Κ.)

1.Την αίτηση πως θα τη κάνει η μητέρα, εφόσον δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στη Διαθήκη? Ως εκ του Νόμου, νόμιμη κληρονόμος και πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των τέκνων? Αποδεικτικά για ιδιοκτησία της μητέρας τι δείχνουμε? Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι, η μητέρα θα κατέχει νόμιμα το 1/4, οπότε με το ποσοστό αυτό θα έχει την έκπτωση πολυτεκνίας.

Κάτι άλλο επίσης που δεν έγινες σαφές. Η δημοσίευση της Διαθήκης έχει γίνει και παρέλθει έως τώρα ένας χρόνος που δεν έχει αποδεχτεί από τα τέκνα.

Μήπως συμβολαιογραφικά δεν την αποδεχτούν τελικά και να την αποδεχτεί η μόνη τελικά νόμιμη κληρονόμος, η μητέρα (πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των παιδιών).Θα απαιτηθεί Βεβαίωση?  Έτσι μετέπειτα στον 4178 θα έχει έκπτωση για το 100% του ακινήτου και στο μέλλον το μεταβιβάζει στα παιδιά της.

----------


## vagelis_lam

> Η δημοσίευση της Διαθήκης έχει γίνει και παρέλθει έως τώρα ένας χρόνος που δεν έχει αποδεχτεί από τα τέκνα.


αυτό μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το είχες πει συνάδελφε από την αρχή. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, δεν το είχα καταλάβει απο τα συμφραζόμενά σου. 
Στη δεδομένη λοιπόν αυτή περίπτωση, και πάντα στα πλαίσια της νομιμότητας, οι κληρονόμοι και μόνο αυτοί (δηλαδή τα τέκνα) μπορούν να δηλώσουν τις αυθαιρεσίες, φυσικά με τα ανάλογα πρόστιμα και με δικαιολογητικά : (a) τη δημοσίευση της διαθήκης, (b) τα πιστοποιητικό του υποθηκοφυλακείου και του Δήμου που προανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post.




> Μήπως συμβολαιογραφικά δεν την αποδεχτούν τελικά και να την αποδεχτεί η μόνη τελικά νόμιμη κληρονόμος, η μητέρα (πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των παιδιών).Θα απαιτηθεί Βεβαίωση? Έτσι μετέπειτα στον 4178 θα έχει έκπτωση για το 100% του ακινήτου και στο μέλλον το μεταβιβάζει στα παιδιά της.


Είναι θέμα κόστους και μετέπειτα συμφωνιών μεταξύ τους....υπολόγισέ τα και ας πράξουν τα δέοντα.

----------


## asak

Τι να πω από την αρχή. Είπα ότι δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα αποδοχή κληρονομιάς. Για να κάνουν αποδοχή είναι προφανές ότι έχει προηγηθεί η δημοσίευση.




> Είναι θέμα κόστους και μετέπειτα συμφωνιών μεταξύ τους....υπολόγισέ τα και ας πράξουν τα δέοντα.


 :Μπερδεμένος: 
Τι να υπολογίσω, ποιο κόστος, ποια δέοντα να πράξουν?

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Βαγγέλης παραπάνω



> Καταρχήν για να μην αποδεχθούν την κληρονομιά οι κληρονόμοι, όφειλαν να το είχαν πράξει εντός 4μήνου από τη δημοσίευση της διαθήκης. Αν δεν το έκαναν, τότε θεωρούνται και είναι κληρονόμοι στο ποσοστό που ορίζει η διαθήκη ή στο εξ' αδιαιρέτου κατά ισομοιρία αν δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτή.


τότε, εφόσον δεν έγινε αποποίηση της κληρονομιάς από τα τέκνα *εντός τετραμήνου* (λες ότι έχει παρέλθει ένα έτος), λαμβάνουν κι αυτά το ποσοστό που τους αναλογεί.

Άρα, δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις το τρικ 



> Μήπως συμβολαιογραφικά δεν την αποδεχτούν τελικά και να την αποδεχτεί η μόνη τελικά νόμιμη κληρονόμος, η μητέρα (πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των παιδιών).Θα απαιτηθεί Βεβαίωση? Έτσι μετέπειτα στον 4178 θα έχει έκπτωση για το 100% του ακινήτου και στο μέλλον το μεταβιβάζει στα παιδιά της.

----------


## vagelis_lam

Από τη στιγμή που έχει δημοσιευθεί η διαθήκη και ορίζονται οι κληρονόμοι (ήτοι μόνο τα τέκνα) και δεδομένου πως αυτοί (οι κληρονόμοι δηλαδή) ΔΕΝ έχουν αποποιηθεί της κληρονομιαίας περιουσίας εντός τετραμήνου της δημοσίευσης, είναι οι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΙ κληρονόμοι άρα και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ του ακινήτου.Επομένως μόνο αυτοί (ή κάποιος από αυτούς με τη συναίνεση των υπολοίπων στις περιπτώσεις που προβλέπεται από το ν.4178/13) δύνανται να δηλώσουν τα αυθαίρετα του ακινήτου. Για να μπορέσει η σύζυγος (μη κληρονόμος) να δηλώσει η ίδια τις αυθαιρεσίες για να μπορεί να τύχει ευνοικότερων προστίμων, θα πρέπει οι νόμιμοι (βάσει της διαθήκης) κληρονόμοι, δηλαδή τα τέκνα, να της μεταβιβάσουν συμβολαιογραφικά κάποιο ποσοστό. Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως (εξυπακούεται κατόπιν αποδοχής της κληρονομιάς και πληρωμής φόρου), η μεταβίβαση προυποθέτει βεβαίωση μηχανικού, άρα και τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων.
Σε ότι αφορά στο κατά πόσο δύνανται τα τέκνα να παραιτηθούν της κληρονομιάς υπέρ της μητέρας των (δηλαδή της εν ζωή συζύγου του κληρονομούμενου), αυτό θα έπρεπε ήδη να το έχουν πράξει στο τετράμηνο που προανέφερα. 
Αν και θεωρώ πως είναι μονόδρομος η δήλωση από τα τέκνα, στη θέση σου θα έψαχνα λίγο περισσότερο την παρ.1α του άρθρου 11 του ν.4178/13 (την αίτηση την υποβάλλει ο ....μισθωτής εφόσον έχει το δικαίωμα έκδοσης της οικ. άδειας από τη μισθωτική σύμβαση..). Δηλαδή με μισθωτήριο των κληρονόμων στη μητέρα με τον παραπάνω όρο, ώστε να δύναται η ίδια να υποβάλει την αίτηση άρα και να τύχει του ευνοικού προστίμου. Συμβουλέψου και δικηγόρο για να είσαι ΟΚ !!! Δες επίσης και την παρ.ε) του ίδιου ως ανωτέρω άρθρου (νομέας και κάτοχος δηλαδή η μητέρα λόγω ιδιοχρησίας πολλών ετών, που συστήνει προσύμφωνο με τα τέκνα προκειμένου να της μεταβιβάσουν μελλοντικά το ποσοστό που αντιστοιχεί στα αυθαίρετα). Τα παραπάνω όμως, εκτός της πλήρους συναίνεσης μεταξύ των έχουν και αυξημένο κόστος (συμβολαιογράφοι, δικηγόροι κ.α) για το λόγο αυτό και προέτρεψα να υπολογισθεί το κόστος και να πράξουν τα δέοντα.

----------


## Xάρης

> Δηλαδή με μισθωτήριο των κληρονόμων στη μητέρα με τον παραπάνω όρο, ώστε να δύναται η ίδια να υποβάλει την αίτηση άρα και να τύχει του ευνοϊκού προστίμου.


Θεωρώ ότι άλλο ποιος είναι ο αιτών/αιτούσα κι άλλο ποιος δύναται να τύχει έκπτωσης λόγω των κοινωνικών συντελεστών του άρθρου 17.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα έβρισκαν όλοι πολύτεκνους να τους μισθώσουν τα ακίνητά τους για να πληρώσουν μικρότερα πρόστιμα.





> Δες επίσης και την παρ.ε) του ίδιου ως ανωτέρω άρθρου (νομέας και κάτοχος δηλαδή η μητέρα λόγω ιδιοχρησίας πολλών ετών, που συστήνει προσύμφωνο με τα τέκνα προκειμένου να της μεταβιβάσουν μελλοντικά το ποσοστό που αντιστοιχεί στα αυθαίρετα).


Η παράγραφος αυτή αφορά αυθαίρετα κτίσματα επί γηπέδων ή οικοπέδων χωρίς τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας.
Εδώ έχουμε ιδιοκτήτες και νομείς και είναι οι νόμιμοι κληρονόμοι.

----------

vagelis_lam

----------


## vagelis_lam

> Θεωρώ ότι άλλο ποιος είναι ο αιτών/αιτούσα κι άλλο ποιος δύναται να τύχει έκπτωσης λόγω των κοινωνικών συντελεστών του άρθρου 17.
> Αν ήταν έτσι θα έβρισκαν όλοι πολύτεκνους να τους μισθώσουν τα ακίνητά τους για να πληρώσουν μικρότερα πρόστιμα.


Φίλε Χάρη,
στην εν λόγω παράγραφο δηλαδή την 1α) του  άρθρου 11, τον μισθωτή τον συμπεριλαμβάνει στην έννοια του   ''φερόμενου ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου στο οποίο έχει εκτελεστεί η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή''




> Η παράγραφος αυτή αφορά αυθαίρετα κτίσματα επί γηπέδων ή οικοπέδων χωρίς τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας.
> Εδώ έχουμε ιδιοκτήτες και νομείς και είναι οι νόμιμοι κληρονόμοι.


νομή και κατοχή (και μάλιστα διαννοία κυρίου) θα μπορούσε να ισχυρισθεί και η μητέρα (βλ.χρησικτησία, συνεισεκτέες δαπάνες συζύγων κ.α). Τίτλο κυριότητας δεν έχει κανείς εάν δεν γίνει αποδοχή της διαθήκης.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δε, πιστεύω πως η συμβολή ενός νομικού για τα παραπάνω είναι απαραίτητη.
Φιλικά
:-)

----------


## Xάρης

Σαφώς και μπαίνουμε σε ξένα (νομικά) χωράφια.

Όσον αφορά την 1η μου παρατήρηση, η δυνατότητα του μισθωτή να δηλώσει μια αυθαιρεσία δόθηκε για πρακτικούς και μόνο λόγους. Π.χ. ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου διαμένει σε άλλη πόλη/χώρα και η επικοινωνία με τον μηχανικό που θα αναλάβει τη δήλωση είναι δύσκολη.
Παρόμοια δυνατότητα, αίτηση για άδεια δόμησης/εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας κ.λπ., μπορεί να δύναται στον μισθωτή από τον εκμισθωτή μέσω του μισθωτηρίου. Πάλι για πρακτικούς λόγους. Πάλι όμως, υπεύθυνος απέναντι π.χ. στο ΙΚΑ, είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης. Έτσι τουλάχιστον θεωρώ.

Σχετικά με τη 2η παρατήρηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' όσα είπες, τα τέκνα δεν είναι οι κύριοι του ακινήτου εφόσον δεν αποποιήθηκαν την κληρονομιά μέσα σε 4 μήνες; Ανεξαρτήτως του αν έγινε η αποδοχή της κληρονομιάς ή όχι;

----------


## vagelis_lam

> Σχετικά με τη 2η παρατήρηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' όσα είπες, τα τέκνα δεν είναι οι κύριοι του ακινήτου εφόσον δεν αποποιήθηκαν την κληρονομιά μέσα σε 4 μήνες; Ανεξαρτήτως του αν έγινε η αποδοχή της κληρονομιάς ή όχι;


σαφέστατα...απλά είπα πως τίτλο  κυριότητας (με την επίσημη έντυπη μορφή) δεν υπάρχει παρά μόνο με την δήλωση αποδοχής (όταν αυτή γίνει).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## asak

*#Χάρης*
Νομίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται για τρικ αυτό που σκέφτομαι Χάρη, αλλά για ένα είδος συμβουλής που θα την χαρακτήριζα βαρυσήμαντη σε σχέση με αυτή που θα πρότεινε ένας Δικηγόρος ή συμβολαιογράφος. Κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη οτιδήποτε σχετίζεται με ακίνητη περιουσία, επένδυση αυτής ή ακόμα και διαδοχή αυτής μέσω κληρονομιάς θα την περιελάμβανα σε υπηρεσίες Συμβούλου Μηχανικού η οποίες έχουν να κάνουν με Διαχείριση Ακινήτων. Ειδικά τώρα με τα βάρη (αυθαιρεσίες) τα οποία μπορεί να έχει ένα ακίνητο νομίζω είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη ενός Συμβούλου Μηχανικού σε συνεργασία βέβαια και με έναν Νομικό προκειμένου Διαχείρισης αυτού είτε ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι εν ζωή είτε όχι.

*#Χάρης, vagelis_lam*
Τώρα με τη περίπτωσή που σας ανέφερα, κατόπιν Δικτυακής Νομικής Πληροφόρησης τολμώ να μπω σε ξένα (νομικά) χωράφια και να προτείνω τα εξής βήματα: (_έχοντας πάντα ως σκοπό την καταβολή μόνο του 20% του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου για τις αυθαιρεσίες από την πολύτεκνη σύζυγο)_.

*1.* Προσβολή της Διαθήκης από τη σύζυγο, έχοντας εκ του Νόμου το δικαίωμα της Νόμιμης μοίρας. (τα παιδιά θα συνεναίσουν και αυτή θα αποκτήσει το όποιο νόμιμο ποσοστό).
*2.* Αποποίηση της κληρονομιάς από τα τέκνα (έτσι το μερίδιο τους θα μεταβιβάζεται αυτοδικαίως στους υπολοίπους κληρονόμους και συγκεκριμένα στη σύζυγο).
*3.*Αποδοχή κληρονομιάς από τη σύζυγο (100% κυριότητα ως η μόνη ιδιοκτήτης).
 Τα υπόλοιπα ευκόλως εννοούμενα....

----------


## vagelis_lam

;-)

----------

